# Different Crate for Travel?



## SunnyDae (Jan 18, 2014)

My wife and I will be bringing home our new puppy in less than 2 weeks and would like some advice/opinions on using a separate crate for travel. We bought 42" wire crate (with divider) for our home after doing some research on sizes. When we went to put it in the car (a Hyundai Santa Fe) we realized it's a bit cumbersome because of the size. This led us to looking into one of the plastic crates with the wire door like they sell at Walmart because it would be a little more travel friendly for us. If anyone could give us any opinions on this it would be greatly appreciated. Will it confuse the dog to have multiple crates, especially if one is used only for travel? I have linked both crates below

Crate for home: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AT3ME/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Crate for travel: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Doskocil-Pet-Taxi-36-L-x-25-W-x-27-H-Cats-Dogs/21295586


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/02/bailey-gets-bigger-ruff-tough-kennel.html

Best crate I have ever had. Ruff Tough Kennel.
Feel safe if I ever got in an accident that my treasured Vizslas will survive. Much different reason than the big crate in the bedroom.

RBD


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I second RBD's suggestion of the Ruff Tough Kennel for travel. He turned us on to them and it is a tremendous product. We have a wire crate in the bedroom and the plastic/wire door type in the living room (one is referred to as "bed", the other as "house"). Prior to the Ruff Tough, we used the plastic type in the car because the wire can collapse in an accident. Without question, the Rough Tuff has superior quality and safety standards to any other crate I have ever seen. Ours stays in the car and it is absolutely stronger and safer than the other types of crates. Even the hubby who is super picky was impressed with the quality. People frequently ask me about it when they see Ellie jumping in the hatchback as it is different looking.

BTW, she also has a fold up soft crate for staying overnight in different locations. : Our girl does not seem confused at all by her selection of crates and took to all the new ones immediately. I did let her explore each of them on her own for the first time and made sure to have her regular bedding that smelled like home as well as a favorite toy and treat.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

In answer to your question, not really. They are somewhat different but generally they settle into a crate is a crate. Wire crates are much more open, which we as humans like - but I'm not so sure the dog prefers it. It may only be my perception, but it seems like the dogs are calmer and more relaxed in a more enclosed crate. We often will cover a wire crate and the dogs seem more comfortable.

Like others - we also like the Ruff Tough. If you are looking for one - huntindawg.com has them on sale. http://www.huntindawg.com/dog-house/dog-crates/plastic.html 
Ken


----------

